# Broken Honeycomb



## frustrateddrone (Jan 31, 2015)

Dental Floss can be used to secure it back to the frame. The bees will clean it and repair all the damage. When they repair it, if the bees have not removed the dental floss, you can do that yourself at a later time. Again when removing the floss if the bees embed it into the comb, you can either leave it or remove it. The bees will repair it. During warmer months, wax is more fragile. Always pick up the bar and hold it verticle. Lift straight up to eye level and put it back. Comb that is heavy has a tendency to break off since these don't have foundation. Any tilting forward or back puts strain on comb and you know what happens as you have experience.


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

put it in a 1 gal ziplok bag mush it all up hang from one corner of the bag for a day or so, poke a small hole in the bottom corner and let drain 
enjoy the fruits of your bees labor, they have plenty of time to store more be it nectar or feed


----------



## Rww930 (Mar 14, 2016)

I would make a few rescue bars to have on hand for future use.


----------

